# V60 Metal Filter



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

I saw this at the coffee show earlier in the year, and was intrigued: https://www.hario.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/v60-metal-filter-dripper-02 - I've tried searching the forum and the interwebs generally, but can't find much information on it - mostly because when you search Hario metal filters, it either comes up with 3rd party metal filters, or the metal filter holders... Anyone got any thoughts on it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I used An Abe One for the chemex for a while , didnt like the taste it imparted ( metal icky ) and was difficulty to get an even flat bed during the pour.Unsure of the linked one bot seen anyone use it.

£50 buys you alot of filter papers


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> I used An Abe One for the chemex for a while , didnt like the taste it imparted ( metal icky ) and was difficulty to get an even flat bed during the pour.Unsure of the linked one bot seen anyone use it.
> 
> £50 buys you alot of filter papers


 £50 can buy a lot of coffee and a lot of papers. my drive behind it is for my campervan; I currently have a hario 01, and a stock of papers, and although I'm good at keeping them stocked up, it's just another thing on the list to remember to check before any trip... metallic taste and potentially fines getting through and sludgy were my main thoughts too. Thank you for your comment!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Little_tipple said:


> £50 can buy a lot of coffee and a lot of papers. my drive behind it is for my campervan; I currently have a hario 01, and a stock of papers, and although I'm good at keeping them stocked up, it's just another thing on the list to remember to check before any trip... metallic taste and potentially fines getting through and sludgy were my main thoughts too. Thank you for your comment!


 I mean the Kone filter is a different design and or make up, but it's the closest I can think of that I have used


----------

